# incorrect IP protocol



## dafirenze (Jul 2, 2009)

Hello,

I have a Toshiba Satellite A135 running Vista.

When I try to connect to the wireless network in my house, it is only "connected with limited access". Windows NEtwork Diagnostics says "The network adapter 'wireless network connection' is not correctly configured to use the IP protocol". When I try to connect via ethernet, a similar message is displayed. My computer worked fine until shortly after I installed Norton Internet Security 09. I have since uninstalled it, but still cannot connect.

ipconfig /all displays this

Windows IP configuration

Host name. . . . . . . . . . . . .: PNHEarlyCMas
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . .:
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . ..: Unknown
IP Routing Enabled . . . . . . .: No
WINS Proxy Enabled . . . . . .: No

I have uninstalled the driver for the wireless network adapter.

I have updated the drivers for my Atheros AR5006X Wireless Network adapter to the most recent version for Vista.

I have disabled IPv6.

IPv4 is set to obtain an IP address and DNS server address automatically.

I have reset my router to its defaults (my other laptop, a mac, works fine).

Thank you for any advice you can offer!


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

What happens when you try to add a static IP address to your NIC?


----------



## dafirenze (Jul 2, 2009)

Nothing changes. Same error message from windows diagnostic. Same result from ipconfig /all (which seems unusually short).


I've also uninstalled and reinstalled the Realtek RTL8101E Family PCI-E Fast Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0).

I have reset winsock.

Trying to ipconfig /renew or ipconfig /release says:

Windows IP Configuration

An error occurred while releasing interface Loopback Pseudo-Interface 1: the system cannot find the file specified.

The operation failed as no adapter is in the state permissible for this operation.


----------



## Prometheus_Fire (Jan 1, 2007)

That sounds like a messy one.

I have seen 2 computers like that; one caused by Norton and one by F-Secure. I spent many, many thankless hours clearing out A/V and NIC references in the registry then reinstalling drivers.

It would be easier to backup important data and rebuild the computer (re-install the OS).


----------



## mythx20 (May 2, 2011)

What exactly did you search the registry for, as I am having the same problem and would like to get my wireless working again without having to reinstall the OS.

Thank you


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

*mythx20* - If you need assistance, please create your own Thread.
We don't know if OP will reply back. We'll be glad to assist you.


mythx20 said:


> What exactly did you search the registry for, as I am having the same problem and would like to get my wireless working again without having to reinstall the OS.
> 
> Thank you


----------

